# Death



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

Death, The Ultimate Depersonalization???

I wonder if people who are dieing suddenly trigger DP/DR before the end.

I do believe in an afterlife and also reincarnation.

Post your thoughts on death...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Thinking about it is a major DP/Dr trigger for me....


----------



## SaraBro (Feb 23, 2011)

I used to panic really bad thinking about it. I used to fear that I was gonna live forever in some sort of limbo or nothingness and suffer from dp/dr forever. Now... I don't know. I think we probarly just die... But I'm still kinda scared it will be like a panic attack but 100 times worse... I don't believe in an afterlife or reincarnation.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

When im death... i just want to make sure this is being played on my funeral.






sad that i cant see my own funeral tho.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It can't be worse than this, so I welcome it.


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

I remember thinking about death when I was 3 yrs old and it made me DP for a few hours. Now it seems like it will never come, maybe I'm already there lol.


----------

